# Identifying the Prototype: Varney Steam Locomotives



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I grabbed these shots off the internet. I'm trying to figure out what the Prototype of these old Varney Models, as I'm trying to determine if I come across these models in the future, will they work for my roster:

The Varney 4-8-4:










The Varney 2-8-4:


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

I believe that most of the varney engines were freelance, one that I know of that was modeled after a real engine was the heavy 2-8-0 which was modeled after a Reading engine.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is some Birkshire history.

They were on the roster of several railroads.

http://www.steamlocomotive.com/berkshire/

I don't know anything of these Varney models.
However, I do have a 60s era Varney FA unit that is
defunct. It was powered thru a rubber band to
one truck, and a dogbone from it to the other.
That may be a bad omen, or maybe not.

Don


----------



## dinwitty (Oct 29, 2015)

I always felt they looked close to the C&NW berkshire, should I find one I would letter it such.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

The 4-8-4 looks to be modeled after the Reading T1 4-8-4 type of locomotive. The berkshire to me looks like they just shortened that a bit. I don't know if those had a prototype or not, but I'm not thinking so.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

dinwitty said:


> I always felt they looked close to the C&NW berkshire, should I find one I would letter it such.


The C&NW was a possibility too for me, as well. The 63" Drivers and Smokebox Front, does make points for the C&NW case.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

santafe158 said:


> The 4-8-4 looks to be modeled after the Reading T1 4-8-4 type of locomotive. The berkshire to me looks like they just shortened that a bit. I don't know if those had a prototype or not, but I'm not thinking so.


Never thought of the Reading T1 for the running. I'll take it into consideration. Other 4-8-4's appear closer, but I'll keep it on the radar.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Okay: The Berk's C&NW, but the Northern's still up for Debate!*

So, after some digging, I have concluded the Berkshire is loosely based off of the C&NW J-4, because Gordon Varney founded Varney Trains in Chicago in 1936, therefore he most likely would have been familiar with the Northwestern's motive power. The 63" driving wheels, and front end aspects make this case strongly. Now that that's out of the way, on to the Northerns.

The Northern-type could most-likely be either Southern Pacific GS-1 or Grand Trunk Western U-3-b based on two conjectures:

1) Varney has produced Three (3) SP/SP-esque locomotives. Their Super HO Pacific (SP P-7), a 2-8-2 with the Super HO Pacific superstructure, and the Casey Jones Ten-Wheeler has been said to have SP overtones (and by extension, the "Old Lady" 2-8-0 which actually makes 4 locomotives). There by making Mr. Varney familiar with Southern Pacific locomotives.

2) The Grand Trunk Western operated into Chicago. Therefore, would have been a familiar to Mr. Varney, just as the C&NW J-4 2-8-4 Berkshires would have. The U-3-b was on front line services until the end of steam in 1959/1960 too, so Chicago model railroaders and railfans would have been very familiar with the locomotives as well.

3) It is undeniable that the Varney No. 1932-K Vanderbilt Tender, is undeniably Southern Pacific in general features. SP GS-1 Vanderbilts were flatter, wider, than the GTW Vanderbilts are circular in their water tanks. However, we must remember that Tenders were NEVER sold with the larger locomotives, so the buyer of one of these kits, could choose whatever tender he wanted- Varney or not!

So with that said. While evidence does balance towards the SP, the GTW makes a very strong case, with it being in Chicago, and the U-3 Northerns being in operation at the time Gordon Varney founded the company, and when he released the model. Here are some photos, to help decide this matter:














































Now, even with ignoring the tenders, what does the court think? It's a hard decision to sort out. Others in the running are the SLSF 4500's (the Meteor locomotives) and the NP A class (the first 4-8-4's). Any thoughts? Other suggestions?


----------

